
Computational Graphs for Backprop - bhaprayan
https://shuby.de/blog/scitech/comp_graphs/
======
bhaprayan
Short post on using computational graphs to derive update rules for
backpropagation, illustrated using a Gated Recurrent Unit (GRU). Questions,
feedback, corrections? Do reach out! :)

